
A cool project: completely revolutionize shopping online - runningmike
http://blogs.harvard.edu/doc/2019/08/12/shoppingcart/
======
bradknowles
It’s an interesting thought experiment, but I don’t actually see anything here
that seems likely to be something that someone is actively working on.

